# Aluminum boat trailer, what brand is good?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to buy a new bunk trailer for my 22' C-Hawk this spring, probably aluminum. I want disc brakes on both axles, and maybe torsion axles??? What brand(s) are good, which ones to stay away from. Also, where is the best place to buy?

I would entertain buyinga slightly used trailer also.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I've owned a couple and the best by far was an Owens and Sons. I think they have a couple locations in Florida. I think one may be in Tampa. Current trailer is decent, has torsion axles and Kodiak discs, all stainless hdwe. but not quite as good as the Owens and Sons. I bought it locally from the place in Gulf Breeze that used to go by the name Pelican Bay, not sure if it is still operated under that name 'cause I think it's changed hands. I'm sure there are other high quality trailers out there as well.

You're making the right call to go with aluminum though. I've replaced and re-worked too many galvanazed trailers and I wash 'em every trip.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

FORGET Springs. Torsion is the only way to go.



Hi Tech Marine out of panama City build a VERY nice trailer.



http://www.aluminumboattrailer.com/contact.html



Do yourself a favor and buy a FULL length trailer.



Don't know what that is?



The trailer frame goes all the way to the transom.



There are cheap ass trailers that cantliver the bunks past the rear crossmember and claim to be longer length trailers.



You don't want that.



Brakes: At a min. Stainless calipers and Cad plated rotors will hold up very well. Brakes on all axles are required in Fl. Anything over 3000lb GVW



Talk to Brad at Hi Tech. He's the owner.



This is the trailer under X-Shark



My boat is a 23ftr. This trailer is for a 27-28ftr. That is what I needed to get the balance an tounge weight right. The bracket and motors are 1000lbs alone.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

can't tell in the loaded pic of x-shark but it looks like those torsions really squat.

Are the torsion arms indexable for fine tuning the loaded arm position of the axles? Some allow that and some don't.

Is the cad plating on your rotors currently only on the non-frictioned surfaces? Cad plating is usually micro thin and would likely wear off very quickly where the brake pads run.

They do make stainless steel rotors that would eliminate all corrosion, even on the frictioned surfaces.

Rolls-Axle also makes a primo aluminum trailer but they are like buying a Cadillac when a Buick is just as good.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In the brake pix the torsion axles are topped out. No load on the trailer.



Never seen ones you can index. Those are 3500lb axles in the pix.



The cad plating does comes off the mating surface and they do ge t surface rust on them. Drag the trailer down the road and it's all gone.



When I said Cad Rotors and Stainless Calipers, that is the best kick for the buck $ and last.



That is not to say that you can't spend more money. 





One thing after I posted my original post here is the wiring on ANY brand new trailer.



If you want the wiring to last then it needs to be rewired.



NO ONE does a wiring job to last. Yes it will last thru the warranty. That's all they care about.



I believe in making it last forever, or until someone knocks a light off. 



That takes a little work. All my trailers get rewired before the boat ever gets on them.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Boat Master Trailers 

www.boat-trailers.com

If your serious about a good trailer.


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

I would get my specs together and go see Starline in Pace to at least get a quote.


----------



## Digger191 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Good aluminum boat trailers*

You are right to go with aluminum boat trailers over steel. I find that the aluminum boat trailers hold up better and longer, and its a must if you ever plan on dipping it into salt water. I have owned and hulled many boat trailers in my life. I have found that Dolphin Boat Trailers seem to be where your money is best invested. They have a 2 year warranty that helped me out when my son broke part of the trailer while loading my boat. I found out you don't let a kid drive your boat up a ramp just because he got his boating license . Anyways they are great people and really helped me out. Plus its the best boat trailer i have ever seen, and to top it off it came standard with Kodiak brakes. Trust me you can't get much better than kodiak, and for panic stops you don't want anything else. ill post a link to their website for you.
www.dolphinboattrailers.com


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Can't believe no ons mentioned Eddie English in Pace


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Can't believe no ons mentioned Eddie English in Pace


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the same Hi-Tech Marine trailer as X-Shark and its about 7 years old. It has held up well and the wiring needs to be replaced/upgraded and the carpet on the bunks is shot. Other than that I can't say anything bad...the trailer has held up really well. Brad is great to deal with and they delivered it to OB nc. They will be my next trailer...
Perdido


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

+1 for Owens and son. Awesome product.
www.slideon.com


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Boat Trailer*

Eddie English, on Rte 90 in Milton, is a great guy to talk to. He is hands on running his shop, and I am sure that he will build a trailer any way you want it. He will also give you good advice so that you are 100% satisfied.
And remember that you are dealing locally.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I rarely disagree with X-shark, and I'm not really doing it now, but I would highly recommend Edie English in Milton.

The hi-tech trailers are nice, but Eddie English is just hard to beat.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Owens & son


----------

